# Stripping Bathroom Wallpaper



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

That looks like joint compound. It doesn't look like they primed the sheetrock at all. Maybe they just sized the walls. You should be able to tell if the paper backing is coming off or not. Did you use one of those paper tiger pin hole tools? Try one and see if you get better results. You don't want the backing off the sheetrock. Better you sand the seams of the paper that's there and repaper on top. Not my first choice, but you need to deal with the existing situation.
Ron


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Actually the paper backing is not coming off at all.

If the wallpaper is coming off freely, is it necessary to use one of those tools? 

And I will NOT be re-papering. I'm going to try my hand at texurizing and doing a faux plaster finish. After which I will lightly sand, prime and paint a yummy icy blue green. Oops, sorry, that goes under the interior decorating topic right? :laughing:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You will need to get the paper backing off the wall or it will bubble when you put anything moist on it. The paper tiger perforates through the vinyl covered paper so when you wet it down it dissolves the paste underneath and all of it comes off. You need to be careful so the sheetrock paper isn't conpromised in the process. You should be able to moisten the paper to dissolve the paste under it and pull it off. You can use a plastic scraper but be careful of gouges in the drywall.
Ron


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. I should have been more specific about the paper backing. The paper backing on the sheet rock is not coming off. At least not yet. :laughing: 

I have heard about using inexpensive fabric softener to remove wallpaper paste. Thoughts???


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have no idea about the fabric softener, sorry.
Ron


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

shapeshifter said:


> I have heard about using inexpensive fabric softener to remove wallpaper paste. Thoughts???


I've had good luck using a 50/50 mix of vinegar and water...put it in a sprayer and mist the paste. After it sits for a while, using a sponge, and water, it'll wipe right up.

Good luck!


----------



## sgt809 (Jun 27, 2006)

I've had luck with some fabric softner and lotsa HOT water. If that doesn't work get a sledgehammer and re-drywall  In all seriousness, I just tackled our house that has been wallpapered since the 1930's, with layers added about every 20 years. A putty knife, hot water and fabric softner go a long way.. Dont forget copiuos amounts of cool running alcohol too!


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

sgt809, I like your ideas :wink-wink: :yes:


----------

